# PowerColor HD 7790 Turbo Duo 1 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 22, 2013)

PowerColor's new HD 7790 is a custom design, overclocked implementation of the HD 7790. It uses a dual-fan cooler and comes at $149, so there is no price premium for a better cooler or an overclock out-of-the-box.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the HD7790 desert after main course this morning


----------

